# iPad Air 32 ou Mini Retina 128



## Salman al-Faransi (15 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je vous écris pour vous demander un avis.
Si vous étiez à ma place, et que vous aviez le choix (oublions les prix) entre :

- iPad Air 1  32go

Ou

- iPad Mini Retina  128go


Lequel prendriez-vous ?

C'est important. Merci.


----------



## adixya (15 Janvier 2015)

C'est pour utiliser plus en déplacement ou a la maison ?

maison : ipad air
deplacement : ipad mini retina


----------



## Salman al-Faransi (15 Janvier 2015)

Je l'amène souvent en déplacement, mais je m'en sers aussi pas mal maison ://


----------

